# John Deere 3032e Cranks but does not start



## PHILLIP BANZHOF (May 25, 2020)

I have a 3032e that will crank and turn over but will not crank. I think I have found the problem but I am not sure if I have found all of it. I have seen several other post with similar problems and thought I may be able to help because this has frustrated me to no end. 
The tractor sat for about four months but was working fine when I turned it off last. I tried to start it but the battery was dead. I figured that may be the problem. Replaced the battery and it turned over and over but would not catch. I decided to check the fuel. Checked the lines all the way down to the injectors but had not cracked them yet. I also emptied and cleaned the water separator and changed the fuel filter. 
I was told I should check the fuses. They were fine. I pulled the fuel shut off solenoid and turned the key it did nothing. I got a new one and when I plugged it in it started actuating then quit. I was holding the solenoid and it got so hot I could not hold on to it. I unplugged it and set it aside. I figured that it was getting to many amps for it to get so hot so I went back to the fuse box. What I did not realize is there are three 30 amp relay fuses for the fuel shut off, the starter solenoid, and the glow plugs. I pulled the full shut off and the face of the fuse was "melted" for lack of a better word. I left a lot of residue that was hard to remove. I cleaned it up and pulled the others. The starter relay fuse was also showing signs of overheating. I went to get new ones but they had none it stock. I also purchased another shutoff solenoid because I figure I fried the new one since it was working for a couple seconds the did not actuate anymore. 
A few other details that may be important. I replaced the battery a week ago when I worked on it last and today it was dead. Also when I was pulling the solenoid fuse it was causing something to shutter. I do not know what it was. It seems like things are getting power when they are not supposed to be. 
I know this was long but I want to know if I should replace the fuses and the solenoid and fire it up or if I should do some other steps first. I already burned up one $110 part. The dealer did not have the fuses and they show up Wednesday. I don't want to destroy more parts or do more damage to the tractor. Thanks so much for your help


----------



## PHILLIP BANZHOF (May 25, 2020)

So I installed all the new relay/fuses. Put in another fuel shut off solenoid and it started right up. I wish someone would have told me about those relays. My fault though


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Sorry, seems I missed this post! Glad you got it sorted, and thanks for sharing the cure!


----------



## EdRybarik222 (Aug 26, 2021)

PHILLIP BANZHOF said:


> I have a 3032e that will crank and turn over but will not crank. I think I have found the problem but I am not sure if I have found all of it. I have seen several other post with similar problems and thought I may be able to help because this has frustrated me to no end.
> The tractor sat for about four months but was working fine when I turned it off last. I tried to start it but the battery was dead. I figured that may be the problem. Replaced the battery and it turned over and over but would not catch. I decided to check the fuel. Checked the lines all the way down to the injectors but had not cracked them yet. I also emptied and cleaned the water separator and changed the fuel filter.
> I was told I should check the fuses. They were fine. I pulled the fuel shut off solenoid and turned the key it did nothing. I got a new one and when I plugged it in it started actuating then quit. I was holding the solenoid and it got so hot I could not hold on to it. I unplugged it and set it aside. I figured that it was getting to many amps for it to get so hot so I went back to the fuse box. What I did not realize is there are three 30 amp relay fuses for the fuel shut off, the starter solenoid, and the glow plugs. I pulled the full shut off and the face of the fuse was "melted" for lack of a better word. I left a lot of residue that was hard to remove. I cleaned it up and pulled the others. The starter relay fuse was also showing signs of overheating. I went to get new ones but they had none it stock. I also purchased another shutoff solenoid because I figure I fried the new one since it was working for a couple seconds the did not actuate anymore.
> A few other details that may be important. I replaced the battery a week ago when I worked on it last and today it was dead. Also when I was pulling the solenoid fuse it was causing something to shutter. I do not know what it was. It seems like things are getting power when they are not supposed to be.
> I know this was long but I want to know if I should replace the fuses and the solenoid and fire it up or if I should do some other steps first. I already burned up one $110 part. The dealer did not have the fuses and they show up Wednesday. I don't want to destroy more parts or do more damage to the tractor. Thanks so much for your help


I have the same thing going on right now did you figure it out


----------

